

Lessons Learned Launching My Startup on My Final Day at Wired - rsingel
http://contextly.com/blog/2012/11/startup-launch-lessons/

======
bhanks
I am working for a startup right now and all these things are spot on. I am
just glad I work for a company with great healthcare benefits.

